# Schwinn Oval Grip Design - Need your help



## rennfaron (Mar 16, 2020)

Doing some research and ran across this oval grip design. At first glance I dismissed them as fakes. However, I would assume there would have been more out there if fake. Plus the ones I am coming across look old and worn. Could be early fakes I guess... 

Can you guys look at your *ALL ORIGINAL* bikes with oval grips and see if you find this design on one of them. It is assumed to be prewar. Let me know if you find anything. 

*Sources of where I found some of them below: *
Saw an orphan here:








						For Sale Parts for Schwinn | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

FS Some parts for Schwinn  Nice diamond link skiptooth chain smooth and nice.   $55 Shipped all USA      Please Pm me or email at sc.santi@yahoo.com




					thecabe.com
				




These just sold on Ebay:
_








						Vintage 1950’s Schwinn Black Handlebar Grips  | eBay
					

In used condition. See photos for more detail.



					rover.ebay.com
				



_
Found these on worthpoint: 
_








						Schwinn Oval Big Chubby Grips--Black--Orig 1940/50's | #1940136915
					

Removed grips from a late 1940's Schwinn bicycle--as found--have not cleaned.Decent condition--see pictures--some paint, scuffs, scrapes and small chunks gone.Heavy duty original grips--solid rubber.A




					www.worthpoint.com
				











						SCHWINN EARLY OVAL GRIPS BLACK for tank bicycle b6 autocycle phantom 40s 50s <> | #343925962
					

SCHWINN BLACK OVAL SCRIPT GRIPS. FOR SCHWINN PREWAR POSTWAR MODELS. NOT PERFECT BUT GREAT FOR A RIDER OR ORIGINAL PATINA GEM. SHIPPING WILL BE 1.99.




					www.worthpoint.com
				



_


----------



## ADReese (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm not sure when the style switched over but these two are on known original, '50 models.(at least as far as the original owners could remember nothing being changed) I also have some of the other style script on other bikes of the same era. I'm not sure which ones are correct though.


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 16, 2020)

ADReese said:


> I'm not sure when the style switched over but these two are on known original, '50 models.(at least as far as the original owners could remember nothing being changed) I also have some of the other style script on other bikes of the same era. I'm not sure which ones are correct though.



This is great - Thanks! Good to know you show them on a men's and women's version. Early, mid or late '50?


----------



## ADReese (Mar 16, 2020)

No problemo, those are both 1950 bikes.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2020)

@Freqman1


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Here is the pair that was on my Dec '49 ('50 model) green Phantom. Notice that the grooves extend around the ends on mine so there are at least two varieties of these. I still need a pair if anyone has a set EXACTLY like these. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 17, 2020)

I've always wondered how many variants there were and which ones came when.

I've never noticed the wrap around of the grooves on the end before. It seems the shape/size of the oval also changes across variants, as does the font? Seems like the version with the "doorstop" shape on the last N swoopy thing are later?

My personal interest is confirming what is the correct first gen, mid-40 to 41 style. Also, anyone ever see an actual gum rubber oval grip survivor?


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks Shawn. So far for this oval grip variant am seeing the same overall design in all of the examples I have found. 
Design features: 

inside end - grooves do no wrap grip and stop about 1/8-3/16" from end;
outside end - grooves wrap around as shown in your example; 
unique script Schwinn w/ circle dot on "i" and double tail swoosh of the end that wraps under; 
oval shape is consist on shown examples here and potentially unique among other oval grip variants. 
finger grip knobs / grooves on bottom side 

Let me know if you are seeing anything different on the ones below.


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 17, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> I've always wondered how many variants there were and which ones came when.
> 
> I've never noticed the wrap around of the grooves on the end before. It seems the shape/size of the oval also changes across variants, as does the font? Seems like the version with the "doorstop" shape on the last N swoopy thing are later?
> 
> My personal interest is confirming what is the correct first gen, mid-40 to 41 style. Also, anyone ever see an actual gum rubber oval grip survivor?



I am actually doing some research to get to the bottom of some of this. I will post more later when I organize it more.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 17, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> I am actually doing some research to get to the bottom of some of this. I will post more later when I organize it more.




This is the style I think (but don't know for sure) is the very earliest version from 40/41 that I am on the lookout for:


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

I've always wondered about the gum grips as well. I'd love to see an example if anyone has one. V/r Shawn


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 17, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> This is the style I think (but don't know for sure) is the very earliest version from 40/41 that I am on the lookout for:
> 
> View attachment 1157386



Thanks for posting this. This variant was one that was not on my radar.
I think this matches that design:








						Original Vintage used Schwinn black oval prewar bicycle grips | #1800498641
					

Black schwinn oval grips. these are used and do have scuffing and chips missing on them. Please reveiw all pictures before bidding.Pay ment : Must be received within 2 days of auction end. We accept P




					www.worthpoint.com
				



and here








						Prewar Schwinn Oval Grips | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Nice grips, still supple  $40 shipped from Minneapolis   PP friends and family     Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2020)

First ones issued, prewar 40-41 and seen on some of the first early postwar models. 





 


Post War. Very possible overlap with ones above when the supply from the pre war stock was depleted. 





C9XXXX serial number. 





49-1950 when the Phantom was introduced. Short lived style taken over by the flush tear drop style a few years later. The repop Phantom grips mimic this style. 



Note the description on the packaging.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2020)

@rennfaron  You posted a 1950 ad on the post war version. After I looked at it again I started thinking that CCSC was trying to get rid of their old stock since the new style had been around for maybe a year already.









						Schwinn Oval Grips | All Things Schwinn
					

Did Schwinn ever use oval scripted grips in any color other than black?  Were the white grips (ovals, not tear drops) ever placed on new bikes?  If so, what time period were they used.  (I know repop white ovals are out there but I am questioning if there ever were ever new bikes sold with the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 18, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> I've always wondered how many variants there were and which ones came when.
> 
> I've never noticed the wrap around of the grooves on the end before. It seems the shape/size of the oval also changes across variants, as does the font? Seems like the version with the "doorstop" shape on the last N swoopy thing are later?
> 
> My personal interest is confirming what is the correct first gen, mid-40 to 41 style. Also, anyone ever see an actual gum rubber oval grip survivor?




I had a practically fozzilized gum rubber survivor for ages eventually getting rid of it I THINK? I can double check the 
grips boxes.  But it was unusable.

Early (with the swoopy 'line' only) are tough to find... the 'wrap around' lines were probably a mold error.  Doubt you can 
find many if any more of those.


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 18, 2020)

Another oval grip I am looking for more info on is the super chubby oval with no finger notches. I have seen these on mid-to-late 40s and '50 tandems and tourist lightweights. I have also come across those same year lightweights, like continental, with the less chubby oval grips. So I don't know if this was an option or what. It does seem to be specific to only tandems and tourist lightweights of that time. 



			https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1941_1950/1945_01.html
		



			https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1941_1950/1945_02.html
		



			https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1941_1950/1946b_15.html
		

Shown in '50 catalog continental https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1941_1950/1950_03.html


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2020)

The prewar version of that chubby fingerless tourist style grip were made of some early type of foam rubber.
They were soft and shock absorbing.
The tandem ones looked the same, but were made of a dense rubber just like it’s finger style brethren.


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 18, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> The prewar version of that chubby fingerless tourist style grip were made of some early type of foam rubber.
> They were soft and shock absorbing.
> The tandem ones looked the same, but were made of a dense rubber just like it’s finger style brethren.



Interesting. I doubt those foam rubber ones lasted. I have a '47 continental with them on there, so I assume at some point they switched over to the dense rubber for all that got these. Do you happen to know dates when you think these started & ended? Also, what is the logic on which models got these and which didn't?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2020)

They were introduced in 1938 for the Paramount/Superior, Sports Tourist models.
The 38/39 bikes got the soft compound grips for sure.
I don’t know, if they were also used in 40/41.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 19, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> They were introduced in 1938 for the Paramount/Superior, Sports Tourist models.
> The 38/39 bikes got the soft compound grips for sure.
> I don’t know, if they were also used in 40/41.




Not shown on the bikes but still available in the parts catalog in black and brown.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 19, 2020)

So I am seeing 4 main variants in all the above pictures:
​1. "Round" oval with more slanted letters -  what I put on my 41 for now because I found a decent pair for cheap (see photo below)​2. "Round" oval with less slanted letters, what Gary is calling 40/41 above, and he could be correct (bear with me)​​3. "Pointy" oval with the single line final "N" swoop thing​4. "Pointy" oval with the wedge shape final "N" swoop thing​
I'm almost positive one of the "Round" ones has to be the 40/41 style because it is similar to the prewar Goodrich grips of the same era (not offered postwar right?). The version with the more slanted letters look more similar to the Goodrich font to me than the ones I think most consider to be the prewar version as Gary indicates above. Here is the Goodrich grip for reference, guess who has the best one I've ever seen:






And here is what I am rolling that I think looks like the Schwinn counterpart and what is pictured in the 40/41 catalog:





This one isn't a pointy oval, but doesn't have the round "C" like the ones I posted above, as well as Gary on the postwar DX and 40/41 labelled pics. 

Am I seeing things? What does everyone else see across all these versions?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2020)

Lets throw in another possible version. The style worn by this 1961 Spitfire. I have yet to find one of these oval 60's grips but I'm keeping my eyes open. [ LMAO...............


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2020)

Interesting, that they came in brown as well.
The catalog doesn’t mention anything about color matched grips, but the first generation Sports Tourist Paramount, came with a brown glove leather saddle.
Hmmmm!
Possibly something to keep an eye out for?







Autocycleplane said:


> Not shown on the bikes but still available in the parts catalog in black and brown.




Yeah, I know.
Good luck!


----------



## REC (Mar 30, 2020)

The ones on this bike are the "Oval" ones - This bike is 99.935 original. The air in the tires was removed when I was cleaning it up.








49 B507

REC


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 30, 2020)

I have cherry red ones from Bicyclebones on Darla, they were new and replaced the ones it didn't have IIRC.

I put green glitter grips on my '95.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2020)

Here’s the soft (foam type) rubber compound  of the 1938-41 Sports Tourist model





The pictures can’t show it, but, these unusual grips are still very soft and pliable after all these years.


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 4, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s the soft (foam type) rubber compound  of the 1938-41 Sports Tourist model
> The pictures can’t show it, but, these unusual grips are still very soft and pliable after all these years.



Most likely never seen before (by most). I surely haven't come across them, only the dense rubber type. Adding some context: "cushion grip, deep sponge rubber pad."


----------

